# Need advise to repair generator coughing



## megagreg (Nov 16, 2021)

Hello
Our generator Ryobi Ryi4022 was working well last winter
We stored it with no gas in the tank (let it stale without load)
Before restarting it this fall for a test, I changed the oil with SAE10-30 and the spark plug and refilled it with premium gas (non-E85), but it is coughing and I have no idea why, the air filter is clean…
Any suggestion? 
I checked the lights and they look good.
Here is a video of the problem




Thanks in advance


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Try putting a load on it - nothing sensitive. If you have a small space heater that might work. I have a little cube space heater with high/low heat that I use as a test load. On low it draws about 750 watts. High is up over 1000. I forget how much, maybe about 1500. 

That sputtering isn't too unusual, actually. My small open frame sounds like that until I load it. My larger 15kw unit will pulse a bit with no load also.

Run the generator hard under load for a bit and see if it smooths up.

If it is still not "normal", or to your liking, then take the carb apart and clean the bowl, jet, etc. Though, I think if you had something gummed up you would have an issue with the engine running at all. 

There may be a way to adjust the fuel/air mixture also. It is possible your higher grade fuel is running a bit different where an adjustment here might be warranted.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

To me it sounds like an auto-throttle/speed governor issue.

Also, how's the air filter? I don't know if it has a paper or foam filter. The latter one tends to disintegrate after some time so you might want to look into that too.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check the air flow for an obstruction
may be try a new air filter just to make sure. or remove the air filter just for test only.
remove the air cleaner and verify the choke plate is working right.
sounds like an over fuel issue.
set the valves first. just to make sure
clean the exhaust spark arr ester screen.
the clean the carb in an ultrasonic clean unit.
check every port as you have an emulsion issue most likely emulsion tube issue.
or replace the carb.
sometimes new carbs are 20 bucks to 40 bucks as new!


----------



## Mike M (Sep 5, 2021)

megagreg said:


> Hello
> Our generator Ryobi Ryi4022 was working well last winter
> We stored it with no gas in the tank (let it stale without load)
> Before restarting it this fall for a test, I changed the oil with SAE10-30 and the spark plug and refilled it with premium gas (non-E85), but it is coughing and I have no idea why, the air filter is clean…
> ...


My first thoughts:
Sounds like there may have been some bad gas still left in the carb.
Was there gas stabilizer (mixed) in the gas tank when you ran it dry in the spring??
I found that there is always a little gas left in the bottom of the carb bowl even when run dry....so if it's not "stabilized" it will gum-up/separate.
Drop the carb bowl and check for gum/separated fuel.....and clean it out. (This is easy to do.)
If that doesn't do it , check the main jet in the carb & clean with carb cleaner & a thin wire...(this is a little more involved)


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Load it up and see what happens. As mentioned, "running it dry" still leaves gas in the carb, closing the choke as the engine starts to die is a way to get more, but not all of the gas out. Fuel stabilizer a must. To more completely remove gas, drain the carb, may have a "drain screw" or remove bowl. What I do if an engine is running rough is give the fuel some heavy shots of SeaFoam and run it. That clears fuel passages as it runs. Since the engine is running, doesn't appear to be an ignition issue, if it doesn't straighten out under load, new carb may be required, Ebay, etc. replacements aren't that expensive, particularly if you're not comfortable tearing it apart to clean.


----------



## megagreg (Nov 16, 2021)

Thank you all
I am now watching videos about carburetors to better understand their architecture
I already did (carefully) the test of removing the air filter foam temporarily and it was still coughing
I ordered a new assembled carburetor, a new assembled air filter box and a new gas filter (the pipe is stucked with it so I may end up replacing the rubber pipe too), from partswarehouse.com for total $70 (worth it compare to the value during a winter storm in Texas).
I bought it used and I remember that during the transaction it was coughing, we let it warm for 15min and the coughing stopped. Bottom line, I can’t tell if the previous owner used bad fuel or not, but expect new spark plug new oil, new air box/filter, new carburetor, new gas filter/line should help a lot. I must admit too that I ran my test at 6pm so I didn’t fill in much the tank to avoid have to drain it (have not checked yet how to do it), may be the gas flow was not continuous too because of the few left in the tank, I will try earlier in the afternoon with more gas next time and keep you all posted
Thanks again for your precious feedbacks


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Remove the spark arrestor and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

OT

Is it just me or is this generator missing a power head? 😃

They’ve really cut down on the alternator size for a 4kW inverter unit. Impressive.


----------



## megagreg (Nov 16, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> Remove the spark arrestor and see if that makes a difference.


I just checked and it looks like the spark arrestor is missing, I ordered a new one on Parswarehouse.com


----------



## VelvetFoot (Nov 11, 2019)

Looking at your video, it appears that moving the lever from 'run' to 'start' does nothing. Almost as if the choke is stuck closed.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

VelvetFoot said:


> Looking at your video, it appears that moving the lever from 'run' to 'start' does nothing. Almost as if the choke is stuck closed.


I heard the opposite. Moving the choke lever might not have done much on the engine speed but it did made a difference in how it sounded. 

Assuming that the gas is good and the carb is reasonably clean, try putting back the old spark plug.

Also try fiddling with the throttle. Either the plate is stuck or the auto-throttle servo is.


----------



## megagreg (Nov 16, 2021)

VelvetFoot said:


> Looking at your video, it appears that moving the lever from 'run' to 'start' does nothing. Almost as if the choke is stuck closed.


It is not noticeable in the video but I confirm that moving the lever change the engine behavior, it looks like it is coughing more in cold-start mode


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup try a new carb.


----------



## megagreg (Nov 16, 2021)

Here we are
I replaced the carburator by a new model fully assembled from partswarehouse.com
I replaced the gas filter by a new identical model from partswarehouse.com
I replaced the air filter by a new identical model from partswarehouse.com
Previously, I already changed the oil and replaced the spark plug
I put enough gas in the tank (premium gas not E85)

Unfortunately the engine is still coughing, 
WORTH, it felt like it was smoking bit white during approx. 10min
I moved the COLD/WARM stick and it was really banging in COLD position, while "just coughing" in WARM position
Then it did a loud bang and started to smoke from the air box so I shut off everything
I opened the airbox and the air filter was "toasted"

The full sequence is available in the below video...





Any suggestion?
Do you think it is still fixable myself buying some affordable spare parts or should I leave it to some repair professional?
If yes, any recommendation for a company that repairs portable generators at fair price?

Thanks in advance
Greg


----------



## oldcodger (Sep 13, 2021)

Sounds like you have a timing issue or the intake valve is not closing properly. Check the flywheel key to see if it is deformed.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

I agree. Timing or valve issues.

The similarity is uncanny.


----------



## megagreg (Nov 16, 2021)

BINGO 
It looks like the exhaust wheel was untighten
Now the question is why did it got loose? On the video with the lawnmower a gasket fell off, here it looks like the security nut got loose then the main nut started to untight… and how strong to tighten it back, is there a rule for that?









November 27, 2021







youtube.com


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Nice. You can probably get the torque specs for the rockers and valve gaps from a shop manual or by calling Ryobi.


----------



## mehmetkl (Sep 6, 2021)

OrlyP said:


> Nice. You can probably get the torque specs for the rockers and valve gaps from a shop manual or by calling Ryobi.


yes it is quite easy to reach, and reliable...


----------



## megagreg (Nov 16, 2021)

Several weeks ago, I left the generator to Home Depot for a quick inspection charged $35 and they couldn’t figure it out so they sent it for free to Ryobi and I am glad I did it, since they just called me back to notify me that my generator was repaired, it was a bad inverter board that Ryobi replaced for free under warranty, honestly I am surprised and happy.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

megagreg said:


> Several weeks ago, I left the generator to Home Depot for a quick inspection charged $35 and they couldn’t figure it out so they sent it for free to Ryobi and I am glad I did it, since they just called me back to notify me that my generator was repaired, it was a bad inverter board that Ryobi replaced for free under warranty, honestly I am surprised and happy.


wow surprised they did that...
these days they will not ship gens that have had gas and oil in them...
unless they have been pro drained....
glad you are back up!


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

Bad inverter board?
And burns the air filter?
It sounded like a sticking intake valve, backfiring back into the intake system. 
I dont understand how the air filter can burn with a bad inverter board unless it controls the spark timing.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> wow surprised they did that...
> these days they will not ship gens that have had gas and oil in them...
> unless they have been pro drained....
> glad you are back up!


Saw a project farm video, he was testing 2 stroke oils Super Tech vs Amsoil on harbor freight 2 cycle gens.
Took off the heads on the brand new gens and saw cylinder scratches. He said they test new gens like those on propane with no oil.
I was thinking how awful. do they test new 4 cycle gens with no crankcase oil also?


----------

